# Help Choctawhatchee Bay fishing the Mid bay bridge



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

I am headed this Sunday down to the destin area I am taking a group of friends who just want to have something bend the rod and I was going to fish around the bridge pilings under the Mid bay bridge with squid, frozen cigar minnows, fiddler crabs and cut bait. can anybody give me an idea of where along the bridge or any other places around destin that bottom fishing is productive. Looking to catch anything Flounder, Pinfish, Grunts, Mangrove Snapper, sheepshead, Trout, Reds, sailcat we don't care we just have everything set up for light tackle bottom fishing.


----------



## davis_patrick82 (Jun 22, 2013)

Buy a few dozen live shrimp too!!
Try the drop off to the channel on both sides.


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

been slow for me lately, might want to call Outcast Bait and Tackle in Destin, they are usually pretty helpful with inshore spots holding fish. There are lots of public spots on local charts, dive shops have good charts that I have used in the past to ID places to go that many fishermen don't frequent.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Outcast is in Pcola. You can call Half Hitch though. They may help you.? I would try around the deeper water pilings and edges of the channels. Also you may try inside the bayous around docks. The destin bridge/pass is heating up too.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

tyler0421 said:


> Outcast is in Pcola. You can call Half Hitch though. They may help you.? I would try around the deeper water pilings and edges of the channels. Also you may try inside the bayous around docks. The destin bridge/pass is heating up too.


As Tyler said, with a moving tide, I would try my luck at the Destin bridge then move on to the Mid Bay. The further up the bay you go the worse the water gets.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I believe your familiar with the tides in that area and know that its up to a 4 hr difference from the E Pass predictions, right? Looks like a outgoing tide that day. Try the middle then towards the south end from the "no passing" sign on. 
If you want rod bending action, don't forget to look for the birds or busting water. I ran into mega blues and skippies a few weeks back in that area, all my flies that were pre wired are naked. If it's a group of folks, imagine multiple hookups at the same time! Mayhem!!!


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Also, there are a few sunken wrecks I believe a little east of the mid bay bridge on the north side of the bay. They are marked on your plotter already if you have one. 

I hear those are productive. Also, there is a bridge a little farther east than midbay bridge, 331 bridge. On the north end if that bridge there is a fallen bridge where you can really slay some decent redfish. There is a boat launch right across the bay from it as well.


----------



## prelude13 (Sep 15, 2013)

I was out there in my kayak last Sunday starting at 530pm and caught 3 sailcats and a trout on frozen shrimp in about an hour and a half. I was fishing the north end of the bridge around the supports and where the water drops from 6ft to 20 or so. Fun ended abruptly though with a catfish fin through the hand and a trip to the ER. If you're just looking for fun and keeping the rods bent then its the place to go. Just beware of the catfish when handling!


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

No Mangs on the pilings we dropped everything down on 5 different pilings from squid, shrimp, cigar-minnows, cut mullet, live pin fish and Gulps no luck. woud up fishing the flats on either side of the Mid bay bridge on the south side, limited out with 50 mullet and caught 7 trout that were two small and got into a school of 2 pound Jacks that were a blast for everybody on the boat.


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

prelude13 said:


> Fun ended abruptly though with a catfish fin through the hand and a trip to the ER.


ouch! plastic grippers are cheap. not worth ending the trip and landing in the ER


----------

